# I think this just might be it!!



## SpudsMama

After 15 months of TTC with low progesterone levels and donor sperm, I got my first positive result yesterday morning with a FRER at 9dpo! I was convincing myself last night that it was a weird fault or something, so I tested again with a Clearblue Plus today (10dpo) and got a + :happydance: I'm going to use my last FRER tomorrow, and then use a digi over the weekend, or possibly Monday if I can wait that long, to confirm. Wow :shock: 

EDD would be the 27th August 2012 and I'm only 3w+3d going by ovulation date... xx


----------



## angel11

Big congrats to you!!!


----------



## PocoHR

That is amazing!! Huge congrats to you


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## SpudsMama

Ended up using a digi with 3pm urine at 10dpo and got "Pregnant 1-2"!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lyd

brilliant, love how it just happens when it wants to xx


----------



## alliebabyfeve

Congrats!


----------



## cupcake

congrats


----------



## honey08

congrats :dance:


----------



## SpudsMama

Woohoo! Another positive on a FRER this morning, the line is loads darker than it was two days ago! xx


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:xmas7:

V xxx


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Amazing news!!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------

